# Sticky  Christmas gifts



## Twala

*Dirty Santa and co-worker gifts. My first time to Post. I enjoyed the 5 minute snowflakes. I make a ziplock bag full! Actually took about 7 minutes and I make 6 points instead of the 5..*







D


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cute!! 

WELCOME to Knitting Paradise!!


----------



## Vickie P

Lovely!
And welcome to a place of help, inspiration and encouragement!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitz

Very nice little gifts for friends. Welcome to KP.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Welcome to KP. Lovely snowflake and gift card holder.


----------



## sheherazade

Welcome to Knitting Paradise. Now that you've posted your first pictures, looking forward to seeing more of your lovely work!


----------



## ljsb3

Welcome to KP and I love your gifts! You did a great job on the snowflakes and beautiful packaging


----------



## KiltieLass

So very clever!


----------



## edithann

Welcome to KP from Northern Virginia...lovely snowflake and packaging!


----------



## nerac

Welcome to Knitting Paradise. Your Christmas decoration included with your gift could well become part of a family’s tradition. Giving an ornament adds that special touch given by you alone, to a friend or a family member’s future Christmas celebrations. I think that is a lovely memory in the making!


----------



## txgigi

Nice gifts


----------



## keetza

Welcome from central NJ, USA


----------



## Roses and cats

Welcome from wintery Wisconsin. Your gifts are very cute.


----------



## mrskowalski

Welcome. Lovely pieces.


----------



## Bettye Bee Nimble

Welcome to KP. I have been away for a time. I missed the Snowflake pattern. I love the one you created. I will have to find the pattern. The gift card holder is really cute!


----------



## jojo111

So glad you posted! Very nice gifts. Welcome to KP if you are new, or if you are just new to posting, welcome to that, too!


----------



## rache

Very lovely heart touching. If I am not wrong, there is only two thread probably?


----------



## colleend2006

Very Pretty


----------



## yona

Welcome to KP. Lovely gifts.


----------



## Morgan Girl

Cute gift ideas. Welcome to KP from upstate NY.


----------

